# Add on Screen rooms



## womms (Dec 1, 2002)

I just bought the open air deluxe add on screen room for my awning on our new pioneer 23T6.  Has anyone bought this?  Is the installation as easy as it looks?  Do you use it and like it?  I thought it would be great for our teenagers to sleep in to give everyone a little privacy.  Not to mention extra room and keep the bees out since my husband is allergic to them.  Any information would be very helpful to me.


----------



## Ed H. (Dec 16, 2002)

Add on Screen rooms

I don't know about other brands, but I have a CareFree screen room enclosure for my trailer (a 23 foot Wilderness). We used it at a campground for the first time this summer. One trip , we had my brother-in-law and his family with us, the other we set the trailer up for 2 weeks and  used it as a "cabin at the lake". It took abut 15 or 20 minutes to set up and take down, worked very well at doing what it is meant to and stows easily. We heard a lot of comments from other campers, a few even thought about getting one for themselves. Having used this extra space, I can say that I would not want to be without it on any trailer we may buy in the future.
 Since it came with the trailer , I don't know what the initial installation was like, but it looks like the first time was a pain with all the fasteners to line up, etc., but well worth the effort. As with any such project, plan on having plenty of time and READ THE INSTRUCTIONS twice before beginning. 
 If my experience is any indicator, you will be able to almost double your living space without adding more than 75 or 100 pounds to the travel weight of the trailer. Have fun and enjoy your little big vacation home!


----------



## womms (Dec 17, 2002)

Add on Screen rooms

Ed,
Thank you so much for the information.  I was beginning to think nobody had a add on screen room.  Good advice to read the install directions twice.  We are waiting for warmer weather to install it.  Glad you like it and is so convienent.  We thought the same thing when we began research on these add on rooms.
Happy RVing everyone.


----------



## womms (Feb 10, 2003)

Add on Screen rooms

We just installed the open air deluxe add a room.  It took about 2 hours.  The directions could have been more detailed.  Works better to install in warmer weather.  It is a really neat product though.  I  would not fork out the money again until they make a tougher material though.  It is going to be perfect on our camping trips. I would rate it a 7 out of 10.  Great idea, but the company needs to use tougher material for what they are charging.  We paid about 350.00 with a 4 foot expand a panel.  That was 100.00 off on sale too.  The RV store where we bought it told us that the company is no longer making the expand a panels. Hope this helps anyone interested in buying a add on room to put on their awning. It is like adding a whole room to your RV.  I also love the privacy panels that you can put up or leave off.
Happy RVing, Kristal


----------



## hotrod4141 (Feb 15, 2003)

Add on Screen rooms

I don't know if you are still interested in the screen room feature for your rv.  I purchased the Carefree "Add-a-room" and I am very happy with it.  My only complaint would be the initial set up.  This involved attaching fasteners to the side of the rv, and drilling two holes in the awning frame (this took about 3 hrs).  It went ok, just recommend you set it up at home initially so you know how it will fit together.  
  After my initial setup (installation) it now takes me about 10-15 minutes to set it up on site.  Privacy panels make it nice, they actually can hold in some heat when we set up out the patio heater.  They can also keep the rain out as long as its not blowing too hard.  
   My total cost was $553.00 for the room (8' x 18') and worth every penny of it.  Possibly the only drawback of it is when its time to break camp ensure you have two people available to fold it (fits in two bags).  It also needs to be kept dry when folded (layed it in my garage to dry after return trip home).


----------

